# Le Mans test?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Is the le mans test day going to happen this year? Or are they sticking to the idea of a compulsory practice session in the week leading up to le mans?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Le Mans test? (lappies)*

No actual test day. The test has been integrated into the first day of practice.


----------

